

Google Challenges Apple At The iOS Application Layer - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/16/iterations-google-challenges-apple-at-the-ios-application-layer/

======
danilocampos
The Apple/Google feud lens is getting so exhausting.

Far from challenging anything, Google is adding value to Apple's platform.
Everyone wins. The end.

